#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Krabi Real Esate Agents >  >  Resort for sale - Surat-Thani

## phunphin

Established resort for sale In Phanom District, Surat-thani .
40 Rai resort with 30+ bungalows and restaurant. 
Good location on main highway to Phuket.
See our web site for view. phanomburi.com 
Offers in the neighbourhood of 25 Million will be considered.

Agents interested in listing this property please contact me (phunphin).

----------


## phunphin

Just found out today some japanese Co brought some land in Khao Sok for 14 million per rai.... I have friend in there with some for sale @ 1mill per rai....hmmmm

----------


## William

...hmm indeed!  How the hell will you structure the deal?

----------


## phunphin

not quite sure what that means...??
just ..a lesson in who you know...mr japanese got ripped off big time.. land in that area .is no more than 1-2 mill per rai..5 at the most.!!.

----------


## dickie

> not quite sure what that means...??
> just ..a lesson in who you know...mr japanese got ripped off big time.. land in that area .is no more than 1-2 mill per rai..5 at the most.!!.


Just heard today, my buider has some land for sale right on the beach in Nakhon si Thamarat, directly on the beach 2 million baht per rai,. sounds a real bargain, but with the trouble down south it's going to put people of  :dev+ang:

----------


## cisco999

> Originally Posted by phunphin
> 
> 
> not quite sure what that means...??
> just ..a lesson in who you know...mr japanese got ripped off big time.. land in that area .is no more than 1-2 mill per rai..5 at the most.!!.
> 
> 
> Just heard today, my buider has some land for sale right on the beach in Nakhon si Thamarat, directly on the beach 2 million baht per rai,. sounds a real bargain, but with the trouble down south it's going to put people of



will situation in south ever change????/   not likely until there is a one world government.........

----------


## phunphin

> Originally Posted by phunphin
> 
> 
> not quite sure what that means...??
> just ..a lesson in who you know...mr japanese got ripped off big time.. land in that area .is no more than 1-2 mill per rai..5 at the most.!!.
> 
> 
> Just heard today, my buider has some land for sale right on the beach in Nakhon si Thamarat, directly on the beach 2 million baht per rai,. sounds a real bargain, but with the trouble down south it's going to put people of


went to khanom in Nakhon si Thamarat today, very nice beach and not a muslim in sight.
2million per rai is a good price as that should double in 2 years..the area is still developing.

----------


## Art Vandelay

I know of beach front land for sale in Nakhon Si Thamarrat for sale for 1 million baht/rai for 6 rai. That area isn't having the unrest that areas such as Hat Yai have had.

----------


## marky

> I know of beach front land for sale in Nakhon Si Thamarrat for sale for 1 million baht/rai for 6 rai. That area isn't having the unrest that areas such as Hat Yai have had.


Could you give me some more info?

----------


## Art Vandelay

> Originally Posted by Art Vandelay
> 
> 
> I know of beach front land for sale in Nakhon Si Thamarrat for sale for 1 million baht/rai for 6 rai. That area isn't having the unrest that areas such as Hat Yai have had.
> 
> 
> Could you give me some more info?


Sorry I didn't see your response until today.

I don't know what happened to this land. Someone else contacted me about it and I put them in touch with my brother-in-law. He was going to take them to see the land when all of a sudden, the land was no longer for sale. Either the owner sold it to someone else, didn't intend to sell it in the first place, or is looking for a higher price.

The area was in Tha Sala. My wife bought beach front land there last June. I have pictures in my photo gallery.

----------


## marky

I'm sorry, I am quit new on this forum. Could you tell me how to go to your gallery? I can't find it. It might be that I had a look at this land as well last November..

----------


## Art Vandelay

To get to my Photo Gallery, click on the Gallery link at the top of the page (it is between the Chat Room and Blog links). Next, click on the Teakdoor Members Galleries link near the top and to the left of the page. You will see a page full of photo galleries from various TeakDoor members (in no particular order - so I assume it is sorted on creation date). Scroll the page down until you see the page numbers to the right and just above the Random Files section. You will notice that the number 1 is white which indicates that you are viewing members photo galleries page 1. Click on the number 4. My photo gallery is on page 4. It is in the third column of the second row.

I doubt that you saw the land my wife bought (which is what you are seeing in my photo gallery) because the seller didn't even have it on the market. They had it on the market a few years back but because they weren't getting any offers, they took it off the market. I was looking at some other land when some relatives of ours suggested we check out this plot. They contacted the seller and they were willing to sell it and that is how my wife came to purchase this land.

----------


## marky

Hi Art,

Looks nice. It's amazing that this area in Thailand is not yet found by tourists. What do you think of land-prices in the future? Do you think they will run up and do you see tourism coming? The beaches are beautiful, yours no exception! Are you building your own home here or is the plot bigger?
Cheers Mark

----------


## marky

I´m actually looking for land more up north (nearer to Sichon). What do you think of the differences between The Sala and more North? I haven´t figured it out for myself. I am in the process of buying some land to build up for tourism-purposes. Things will be up in Khanom within a couple of years, lots of Scandinavian tourists there in the future since their tour-operators are promoting it. The question I keep on asking myself: Will this also affect Sichon and The Sala? Do you think this will be area will be the next thing to happen?

If you have any info on land for sale: I'd be very interested to hear about it.

Cheers from Holland. Will be visiting soon again.

----------


## Art Vandelay

marky, first I'll tell you that I have heard of another plot of land about 1 kilometer from my wife's land that my sister-in-law is trying to sell. I asked my wife to call her sister because the sister sent the request by snail mail including a copy of the chanote, but the details are not clear to my wife. As far as I can ascertain, she is trying to sell 1 rai of a 3 rai 84 talang wah plot that is beach front. I'm trying to get more information on the dimensions of the land plot, but from the diagram it appears to be a rectangle with the longest dimension being on the beach.

As far as what I think about land in this general area, I don't expect Tha Sala to become much of a tourist resort any time soon. The reason is that there is so much beach front available. The beach front land is also mostly used by fishermen. I don't know much about Sichon but my wife said that is a very nice area and you would have better luck with a tourism operation in that area. I do expect prices of beach front land to continue to rise significantly in the next few years just because there will always be demand for beach front property. That is the reason we bought this land now.

As for my plans, I intend on using this land to build a sea-side retreat for my family when I retire some 20 years from now. So I prefer if the area doesn't get too built up. It is, however, only about a 10 minute drive to a Tesco Lotus and to the center of Tha Sala. Our plot is 2 rai 244 talang wah so we could build something else, but I prefer the idea of using as a residence instead.

----------


## marky

Hi Art,

I have been to Tha Sala last Novemebr. I had a look at a plot approx. 4 rai beachfront-place. It was priecd 5,5 mln baht. It was next to the 'Thai Place Resort', a typical Thai establishment serving Thai only. maybe you know it? It had a 60 meters beachfront and it was 106 meters land-inwards. It'd Chanote titled and can be reached if I'm not mistaking via Thacheun???.
I don't know if it still for sale (it was in November). I can find out if you like?

I actually thik your right about the tourism-potential in Tha Sala. It could take a lot of time to attrackt tourism. Your argument about there being a lot of beach throughout Thailand: Isn't that hte case on the whole of Thailand?

----------


## marky

Perhaps we are talking about the same plot?

----------


## marky

Hi Art,

Don't know what happened but I couldn't find back the posts I made earlier. Think they are gone. So, I'll write them again.

I visited Tha Sala last November and visited a plot for sale of apprx. 4 rai. It was priced 5,5 mln baht. It had a beach-frontage of 60 meters and was 106 meters land-inwards. It was chanote-titled. Location was next to the 'Thai Place Resort', an establishment serving I would guess mainly Thai people. I reached it via I think it is called Thacheun??.
It was for sale last November. I don't know if it is still for sale. I could find it out if you'd like?

I agree that Tha Sala is probably too remote to get going for tourism the next couple of years. But then again, that seemed to be the fact in many of the crowded places today. I'm not sure what to think of your arguement that Tha Sala has a lot of beach. Thailand's South is come to think of one big beach. But I do agree.
The thing I'm trying to figure out is how much time it would take to get Sichon and Khanom a tourism-destination. Tha Sala for now is out of my picture.  Things can go quickly and prices are now still a bargain.

----------


## Art Vandelay

marky,

I agree that there is a lot of beach front land available in Thailand. The problem is that there are very few areas where beach front land is still affordable. For me, affordable means no more than 1 million baht/rai. In Nakhon Si Thamarrat, you can still find affordable beach front property. I think the reason is because there is an abundance of undeveloped beach front land to choose from and because the population levels along this vast stretch of shore line are still quite low.

My wife's 2.61 rai is just a little North of the Thai Place Resort. The 6 rai I originally referred to in my first post in this thread is just a little bit South of the resort - if I remember correctly. The 3.21 rai my sister-in-law is trying to sell is 1 km North of our plot. The 4 rai you saw may be part of the 6 rai plot.

By the way, the reason you couldn't see your posts immediately after posting is because posts in this subforum have to be reviewed by a moderator before they can be seen publically.

----------


## geoff

I have lost my area conversion tables, again,
.  Can someone enlighten me once more.
Metres/yards  to tarang wah/rai etc, etc,.
  Much obliged.

----------


## Ban Saray

4 sq metes = 1 tw
400 tw = 1 rai

----------


## Spin

^ 1 tarang wah = 4 sq m
100 tw = 1 ngan or 400m2
1 rai = 1600 m2 or a block 40meters x 40 metres.

1 meter is about a yard

----------


## Art Vandelay

1 acre = 2.52928 rai
1 rai = 0.39537 acre
1 rai = 4 ngan = 400 talang wah (square wah)
1 rai = 1600 m2 (square meters) = 1913.58 square yards
1 ngan = 0.25 rai = 100 talang wah = 400 m2
1 talang wah = 4 m2
1 m2 = 1.196 square yards = 10.764 square feet

If you look at properties on Thai websites they often refer to property sizes using three numbers. For example: 2-2-44. The first number is the number of rai, the second number is the number of ngan, and the third number is the number of talang wah. So this means 2 rai, 2 ngan, and 44 talang wah which is the same as 2 rai 244 talang wah which is the same as 2.61 rai.

----------


## geoff

Artvandelay,   Thanks.  Very explanatory.

----------


## oztaurus

> Established resort for sale In Phanom District, Surat-thani .
> 40 Rai resort with 30+ bungalows and restaurant. 
> Good location on main highway to Phuket.
> See our web site for view. phanomburi.com 
> Offers in the neighbourhood of 25 Million will be considered.
> 
> Agents interested in listing this property please contact me (phunphin).


Hi,
I'd send you a Pm about this ... but I need to rack up 5 posts first ..... can you PM me 'cos I am interested in the possibilities

Graham

----------


## acratch378

Hi, Are you interesting in a small resort in Khao Sok national Park? My boss is going to sell it under the property cost assessment. It's a brand new resort on the 4 Rai 2 Ngan 71 Tarang-Wa of land size, located in a breathtaking area with wonderful limestone mountain view just right in front of the resort. Good investment return not only from room rate incomes but also from the tour programs around the area. Asking price is only 10.5 Mil. Contact the owner via  086 947 4328. It will be 3% commision for any broker.

----------

